# Calculo para varios parlantes a una etapa amplificadora



## mendfi (Mar 6, 2012)

hola a todos , esta es mi intriga:

me pidieron que colocara un parlante en cada aula de una escuela para que todos escuchen musica, son alrededor de 10 aulas, el equipo que me dieron es un ampli stereo de 150W por canal.

yo estaba pensando que de una señal dividirla para varios amplificadores de acuerdo a la cantidad de los parlantes, y un compañero me dijo que mejor seria conectar varios parlantes en paralelo y asi obtener el sonido. fue algo que me intrigo mucho.

el hecho de conectar varios parlantes a una sola etapa amplificadora , de que manera afectaria al sonido y al circuito?....

de antemano GRACIAS =D


----------



## phavlo (Mar 6, 2012)

Y conectando en serie-paralelo para obtener 4Ω u 8Ω? supongo que no afectaría en nada a el amplificador.
Todos en paralelo darían una impedancia mucho menor a la de trabajo del amplificador.


----------



## mendfi (Mar 6, 2012)

la salida del ampli es de 8ohm , hice calculos y me sale 8ohm si pongo: 

3 parlantes en serie de 8ohm cada uno, en paralelo con , 2 parlantes en serie de 4 y 8 ohm 

en teoria salen lo 8ohm de impedancia que requiere el equipo pero , estaria bien aplicarla?????


----------



## jkogg (Mar 6, 2012)

Hola yo recomendaria usar un transformador de distribucion puede ser de linea de 25 o 70 volts, tendrias que usar un transformador a la salida del apmplificador, si es que este no lo tiene, y untransformador de bajada para cada bocina, la ventaja seria que solo utilizarias una linea, de dos cables, para la distribucion de la señal y podrias agregarle control de volumen independiente para cada bocina, igual si se daña una bocina solo esa quedaria fuera no desabilitaria a otras que formaran serie con ella...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 7, 2012)

para que tengas una remota idea de como se colocan y que impedancia es la que se obtiene con la conecciones.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2012)

Voto por utilizar la salida del amplificador conectada a un transformador de distribución de 70 o 100 V (100 Watts) , luego tirás una única línea que recorra todo el colegio , una simple línea de 2 x 1 mm y en cada aula te prendés de esa línea mediante otro transformador más pequeño) de 70 o 100 V a 2 , 4 , 6 , 8 , 16 ohms , más su respectivo parlante.

Todas las aulas orían en paralelo.

La regulación de volumen en cada aula se realiza mediante reóstatos de alambre o simplemente conectando el parlante en otra impedancia (nada se quema)

Saludos !

EDITO : Eso se trató repetidas veces , fijate por aquí 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/consulta-equipos-audio-trafos-linea-19725/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/instalacion-hilo-musical-456/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/instalar-altavoces-empotrados-local-11529/


----------

